

Ask HN: Next generation of responsive templates, interaction with webcams? - afshinmeh

Nowadays, we can see big changes in responsive templates and new requests to completing that, more smart and fast.<p>Well, now, we have good support of webcam API(s) in browser and JavaScript, so I think the next generation of responsive templates will have interaction with webcams. For example detecting the brightness of the environment and then change the background and text colors to something better to improve the readability of the page.<p>What you think?
======
throwaway420
From a technical standpoint, the idea of basing a design on interactions with
webcams is quite fascinating. You could even try and do facial recognition
through that and see how far away somebody is from the monitor to adjust text-
size for instance.

But it's hard to see that idea taking off for general usage.

The second somebody visits your website and sees "This website is requesting
permission to access your webcam" they're going to be a bit freaked out about
that and might be hesitant to interact with that site further.

~~~
afshinmeh
Absolutely correct. I think the big problem with webcams would be the browser
permissions for using webcams and also the message that mentioned by you
before.

------
fmilne
Like this?
[http://webdesign.maratz.com/lab/responsivetypography/realtim...](http://webdesign.maratz.com/lab/responsivetypography/realtime/)

